# Partyspiele für den PC?



## Herbboy (18. November 2011)

*Partyspiele für den PC?*

Gibt es eigentlich Partyspiele für den PC, vielleicht sogar Freeware? Also, etwas, das echt jeder Doof ohne Übung bewerkstelligen kann, ohne erst eine Steuerung lernen zu müssen, der der einer mit mehr Übung einen deutlichen Vorteil hat. Es kann auch etwas Quizartiges sein. Gamepads wären zwei Stück vorhanden.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. November 2011)

Also meine Lieblings "Party-Spiele" waren immer die *You don't know Jack* Spiele.
So viel gelacht und geflucht hab ich selten.
Allerdings spielt man die maximal zu dritt. Bei mehr Leuten heißts also abwechseln oder im Team spielen.

Was meine Kumpels und ich auch noch gern gespielt haben waren auf dem *Micro Machines* 1 & 2 auf dem Amiga.
Konnte man auch zu viert spielen auf EINER Tastatur  - war etwas eng aber lustig.
Die gibts ja auch für den PC - laufen mit DosBOX eigebtlich perfekt unter Win7.

Und natürlich *SNIPES *
Snipes (Computerspiel) – Wikipedia
Damit haben wir in der Schule anno 1989 STUNDEN verbracht.
Allerdings braucht dafür jeder einen eigenen Rechner - und obs mit aktuellen Netzwerkprotokollen noch läuft ist mir auch nicht bekannt.


----------



## Enisra (19. November 2011)

Worms z.B.
Es gibt einen Guitarhero teil oder Audiosurf

Alternativ, die Idee hab ich aus nem Podcast von hier; so irgendein Spiel nehmen und dann sich selber so nen Hot-Seat Modus machen und bei Rennspielen halt die Zeiten schlagen


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2011)

Danke, da ist aber leider nix dabei, außer You dont know Jack. zB Worms braucht schon zuviel Übung, bzw. wer das Spiel schon kennt hat einen zu großen Vorteil   gleiches gilt für Rennspiele. 

Ich MUSS auch keines finden, ich dachte nur, dass ich VIELLEICHT mal auf ner Party dann was da hätte, was man auch noch machen kann


----------



## svd (19. November 2011)

Gibt's nicht die "Raving Rabbids" Teile 1+2 für den PC?

Sicher, die Steuerung ist nicht so witzig wie auf Nintendos Wii, die Minispiele mitunter repetitiv, aber sie sind ja soo knuddelig. 

Und es gab mal was für MS DOS... lass mich überlegen... die "Geekwad" Serie! Kennt das noch wer? War auch eine bescheuerte Sammlung von Minispielen.

Sonst geht doch immer ein Bomberman Klon (wenn deine Gäste frustresistent sind) oder ein Blobby Volley oder Yeti Sports Turnier...

Während des Präsenzdienstes hatten die Penner oben im Büro auch stets eine "Deluxe Ski Jump 2.1" Weltmeisterschaft am Laufen.


----------

